# Juggernot Mini RTA and Kali V2 - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (17/1/19)

NOW AVAILABLE https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/1/19)

Damn but that Kali looks awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (28/1/19)

NOW AVAILABLE https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers


----------

